# Connect Speed



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

I use IE 6.0. Where can I see what my connect speed is?

Nancy


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

A speed tester I use frequently is: http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest

If you're on dialup, and you mean you want to see what speed your modem connects at, double-click the modem icon when you're connected, and with most modems it'll tell you. But some modems will report the speed between the computer & modem, which is normally a lot higher, instead of the real connection speed.

-Dan


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

You don't even have to double click on the dial up icon just Move your cursor directly over it and it will pop up what you are connecting. IF you are on dial up if not this is a Nice Speed Test to use~! It does Both Download speed which is what everybody Wants to know But ALSO Upload speed~! All on One Click of the mouse~! Upload spped is about 1/3 the speed as Download speed, in case many don't know that. My Download speed was 674 and Upload was 218 ~! As I just tested my speed..
http://www.speedtest.net/


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Your connect speed really means little, If your connect to a DSL modem your most likley running 100mb/sec. Granted thats only to the DSL modem. What you want is throughput speed and that will vary by the sites your connecting to. How fast a link is, is determined by the slowest part. Many sites throttle users so no one user can take more bandwith than another.


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm the OP. I use dial-up. On my laptop which uses IE 7.0 I can move the mouse over the icon and see the connect speed, but it doesn't work on my desktop which uses 6.0. 

Nancy


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

modineg44 said:


> I'm the OP. I use dial-up. On my laptop which uses IE 7.0 I can move the mouse over the icon and see the connect speed, but it doesn't work on my desktop which uses 6.0.


The browser doesn't have anything to do with the modem or dialer, it just uses whatever internet connection it finds.

So mouse-over doesn't work, what about double-click?

If you run the speed test and tell me the results, I can tell you pretty close what your modem connection speed is.

-Dan


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

I use a speed test found in Network Magic. I was working on setting up a laptop that I bought used off of eBay and for fun ran the test -- 17,898 download and 3200 upload on Comcast Cable. And that is going through our home network first and then onto Comcast.

Just for fun, I tried the Speakeasy test on my work PC here in Philly -- this is going through a hospital network, then connecting to our corporate system in suburban Chicago, and then back to NY = 1107 download and 1674 upload.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

I have 56K dialup, but I use an accelerator.



backwoodsman7 said:


> A speed tester I use frequently is: http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest


 This one shows download speed: 133K and upload speed: 77K


arabian knight said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/


 This one shows download speed: 134K but it shows upload +500K... ???? :shrug:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

ladycat, don't accelerators just cache the pages you visit often, and load the cached pages? I looked into those back when I was running at 21.4... and didn't do diddly for me... finally had to go to a direcway system to get a boost... and my system was still slower than most direcway systems because I had to use dialup for my upload. This spring finally went to a two way system and 'killed' the dialup bottleneck,


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

texican said:


> ladycat, don't accelerators just cache the pages you visit often, and load the cached pages?


 This is the one I use:

How Does Propel Web Accelerator Work?


Propel Accelerator is designed to provide maximum acceleration for all Web sites and additional acceleration for the Web sites you visit regularly. So, the more you surf, the faster your favorite pages will load!
Specifically, Propel Accelerator speeds up the delivery of Web pages the following ways: 

*Compression.* Propel Accelerator 6.1 introduces new compression techniques which take acceleration to new levels and provides better performance than competing solutions. This results in a faster page load times and an overall improved Internet performance. 
*Connection Optimization*. Propel Accelerator optimizes the communication between your Internet connection and our network of servers. This eliminates the time wasted re-establishing and closing TCP/IP connections. 
*Caching*. Propel intelligently retains and reuses Web pages and page elements that have previously been sent to your computer 
*Content Filtering*. Propel Accelerator lets you block unsolicited content, such as pop-up ads and in-page ads. Blocking these ads causes Web pages to load faster. 
*Dynamic Imaging*. Propel Accelerator 6.1 delivers fully usable Web pages to end users in significantly less time, without requiring users to settle for tradeoffs between image quality and page load speeds. With Dynamic Imaging, pages initially appear with lower quality preview images, allowing users to navigate through pages as quickly as possible. Image quality then improves automatically and dynamically in the background whenever a user pauses to view the contents of a page. Propel's image-compression technology allows both preview and incremental image data to be downloaded in the shortest amount of time with the least amount of network overhead. 
These techniques produce several results, primarily: faster page load times, bandwidth reduction and reduced impact of traffic congestion from busy hot spots and Internet cafÃ© connections.

http://www.propel.com/propel_direct/learn/about_propel.html

Believe me, I can tell a HUGE difference. IT WORKS!! 

And you know those websites that test your speed? Those get fooled by my accelerator and show me at MUCH faster speeds than 56K. They often show my speed as 200k to 300k or more.


----------

